# Anthony Parker 3 years 12 Million



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Looks like all that smoke, was coming from somewhere afterall. 

Height: 6'6" Weight: 215 lbs ( that was his weight coming out of college, couldn't find anything more recent) 

-Raps are contributing $500,000 towards his $1.5M buyout 
-The starting SF spot is his to lose 

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1402

Good signing BC


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

AP doesn't have an NBA clause in his contract.
So indeed if he comes here it means buy-out.
However, I won't believe it until I see AP in a Raptors jersey.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Divine Spammer said:


> AP doesn't have an NBA clause in his contract.
> So indeed if he comes here it means buy-out.
> However, I won't believe it until I see AP in a Raptors jersey.


It says the Raps are paying 500, 000$ towards his but out.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i like this signing. it gives veteran leadership PLUS it fills a void. good signing. if the starting SF is his to lose, then i'm assuming we're gonna have graham backing up the 2/3? unless garbajosa comes over.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I am alot more confident now that we have another swing man that can shoot on the roster.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

The jury is still out on this signing. 

remaining cap room?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool, I can't wait to see him play.

Toronto is sooo European, yeah right, if that's true, why can't I smoke anywhere..


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I was sceptic at first, but now there is a good chance that AP will be a Raptor next season. 
Here's some things I've found in the Israeli press. Sorry for my bad translation:



> Sports5 website was told by several sources in Las Vegas, where Maccabi staff members are watching Summer League games, that the team has already started to search a replacement for Parker, after they have accepted the possiblity that Parker will leave Maccabi.
> Maccabi said, off-the-record, that there is no chance that Anthony will turn down the astronomic sums of money offered him by several NBA teams.
> Moreover, they said that the player is determined to return to the US.


Anyways, that's a great signing.
You have seen what Anthony's capable of doing. 
He's a terrific shooter, handles the ball decently. Can help run the plays on offense and can create for himself.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

3 years? I can definitely live with that.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i like that BCo is sticking with 3 year deals. 

garbajosa, nesterovic, parker. 

if his moves this summer don't work, we aren't buried.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

we had 13 mill in cap roo to spend correct?

Garbadjosa 4 mill
Parker 4
______
8

=+5 mill to spend

suggestion
offer Fred Jones a 3 year 10 mill deal to compete for the back up PG job & some SG PT (Sam loves running a 2 PG lineup Ford & Jones :banana: 

=+2 mill no more moves rest of money to use for a deadline trade.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ I think we might be looking for a backup centre now.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

With Sow out for a while, that would make sense.

Or bringing in Garbajosa would use up that cap too.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

was 13 million before or after andrea's contract? 

i don't see the pacers passing on fred jones for that reasonable a contract, though I would love to add a high flyer with ball handling skills. 

eddie house seems to be the more likely/cheaper combo guard to come aboard.

i agree we could use a back-up pivot. lo wright? or bring back woods for the minimum, cauze he's friends with bosh?


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I imagine it will be eddie house at those #'s

I'm a bit confused by all the MJ rumors then. How can we do a sign and trade? All of the teams he is linked to are over the cap. 

Very curious to see how the next few days pan out.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Flush said:


> I'm a bit confused by all the MJ rumors then. How can we do a sign and trade? All of the teams he is linked to are over the cap.
> 
> Very curious to see how the next few days pan out.


That is exactly why a sign and trade would happen. If the teams were under the cap, they would just sign him outright. A sign and trade allows them to get James and use their MLE elsewhere. Also a sign and trade allows them to offer a higher salary than their competitors, seeing as the MLE is the max any team chasing him could offer without doing a sign and trade.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think that a back up 5 is not that important. If Rasho plays 25 minutes per game and a back up gives you 10, that leaves 13 minutes per game to go with a "small" line up....Ford, Mo, Parker, Bargnani, and Bosh.

I think if Woods is givin those consistant 10 mpg he will be fine....great length and solid enough on the boards for limitd minutes.

I do have a question about Parker's shooting....does he have 3 point range and is it consistant? Ihave seen some great slashing and midrange from him, but can't remember him bombing from outside.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

crimedog said:


> i agree we could use a back-up pivot. lo wright? or bring back woods for the minimum, cauze he's friends with bosh?


Sure, why not?

Woods never played last year but when he did he was better then Hoffa and Sow.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> That is exactly why a sign and trade would happen. If the teams were under the cap, they would just sign him outright. A sign and trade allows them to get James and use their MLE elsewhere. Also a sign and trade allows them to offer a higher salary than their competitors, seeing as the MLE is the max any team chasing him could offer without doing a sign and trade.


Yes but if we only have 5 million in cap room we can't sign him for anymore than that. The projected numbers for him are higher. My point being that we don't have the cap room to complete a sign and trade.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

backup center is next.

as usual i agree with speeds.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> backup center is next.
> 
> as usual i agree with speeds.


Do we need nything more than Woods? I am not sure that there will be minutes for a proven back-up.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I was under the impression that Bargnani was going to be coming off the bench at the centre spot. Rasho 20-25, Mago 20-25.
We could use a 3rd string centre though. Anyone got Loren's number? At least he's a good dancer.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Backup Center? please we dont need that, the next thing BC will adress is getting a combo guard that he greatly covets.

insert = Eddie House


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Do we need nything more than Woods? I am not sure that there will be minutes for a proven back-up.


meh, i have given up on Woods. i would rather sign another younger scrub to play some minutes. with mago's apparent lack of rebounding ability i would like to get a big body on the bench that is going to be good in limited minutes. 

hopefully bryan c can find this offseason's Diop.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ok we're set.
backup C is what we want most, but i think we're a playoff team with this roster

PG: Ford | Calderon (becoming highly underrated)
SG: Parker | Graham | Tucker
SF: Mo Pete | Garbajosa | Tucker
PF: Bosh | Bargnani
C: Rasho | Humphries | Bargnani


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

No way Graham can play the 2 consistantly yet, he's still too much a 3.
Humphries is a 4 in the Ryan Gomes mould (small size, but strong)

And you'll need SOMEONE to backup the 5 with experience, so Woods is an easy option with a big body (with Sow out, anyway)

And I thought you CAN resign James to more than your cap, because you'd be REsigning him..
or doesn't Toronto have those rights with him?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

I think we have anough guys that can play enough positions that we're set in every position comfortably.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ok would like Fred Jones but for no more than 3.5 mill
Eddie House I can live with for about 1.5-2.5 mill 2 year 5 mill

Sign Woods for the vet min to be the 3rd C behing Ammo

I really hope Parker is good and I hope Graham really pushes him and when november come Graham's game is more polished and he can play 25 MPG and avg: 
11/6/1/.5 PPG/RPG/APG/SPG

I agree Graham can't play the 2 consistently I see aprox 17 MPG at SF & 8 MPG at SG


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wait one question though....is Garbajosa officially signed or is it just speculation?


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

HOw much do you guys think Francisco Elson is worth (as a backup C)?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> meh, i have given up on Woods. i would rather sign another younger scrub to play some minutes. with mago's apparent lack of rebounding ability i would like to get a big body on the bench that is going to be good in limited minutes.
> 
> hopefully bryan c can find this offseason's Diop.


Jamal Sampson is that man. Very young, but high energy rebounder and shot blocker. Gadzuric type. Available cheap. Can run and jump. I wouldn'tbe surprised if BC finds him- two years ago, I wanted the raps to pick up Steven Hunter. BC signed him in Phoenix, where he backed up Amare, and we got Loren Woods. meh. 

Loren Woods can't jump and has hands of stone.... No, that is an insult to stone. Plus he blanks out regularly. I wouldn't resign Woods if he was the last 7-footer on earth.

Parker does NOT have NBA range on his jumper. He is money from 18 feet and in, and I think this is a good thing. You need a player with a nice mid-range game. He can get his own shot off, like MJ. Defends well, is a real ballhawk, plays well without the ball, rebounds, has better handles than Mo. Really a good pickup. 

I think Garbajosa will be a Bonner like shooter and hustler, but with much better handles. Not sure he will be worth $3+M in the NBA, but we will see. He is absolutely a BALLPLAYER. His 3point shot is effortless, with a low release and very little motion, like a free throw. So he gets it off quick, but never shoots it contested. He has very strong hands and I think will have little adjustment to stepping back 3 feet.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> Parker does NOT have NBA range on his jumper. He is money from 18 feet and in, and I think this is a good thing. You need a player with a nice mid-range game. He can get his own shot off, like MJ. Defends well, is a real ballhawk, plays well without the ball, rebounds, has better handles than Mo. Really a good pickup.
> 
> I think Garbajosa will be a Bonner like shooter and hustler, but with much better handles. Not sure he will be worth $3+M in the NBA, but we will see. He is absolutely a BALLPLAYER. His 3point shot is effortless, with a low release and very little motion, like a free throw. So he gets it off quick, but never shoots it contested. He has very strong hands and I think will have little adjustment to stepping back 3 feet.


no offence, but how do you know this stuff? 

sounds great, so i hope you're right.


----------



## neltron3030 (Jun 30, 2006)

I bet Elson gets overpaid...I bet he inks a four year, $16M contract somewhere. I don't think its worth it.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Flush said:


> The jury is still out on this signing.
> 
> remaining cap room?


that's what we were paying Mike James and he opt out


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The more I think about it the more I like the idea of signing two hungry players to small-to-medium sized deals than signing one player to a big deal and having unrealistic expectations as a result.

Hopefully Parker returns to the NBA with a fire inside to prove his worth. Hopefully Garbajosa wants to prove himself equally as much. Could work out well for us.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Initially I was really skeptical about Colangelo not signing a big name player, but now that I think about it more I'm starting to accept it. I think the key is that Colangelo is really trying to build a TEAM and not just go after the best individual talent and throw it together hoping it sticks (see: Knicks). He's been preaching about European players and their tendency to be more team-oriented for some time now.

Also, I'm sure Gheradini has more insight on Garbajosa and Parker in terms of game but also in terms of attitude and how they fit within a team. Most of us have only seen highlight packages or maybe a few games, we have no idea about their personality on and off the court. This, IMO, is just as important as their talent level in terms of putting a team together. Obviously, Colangelo and Gheradini see these guys as important pieces to the puzzle.

We have our 3 stars Bosh, Ford and (hopefully) Bargnani; it appears now that BC and Maurizio are finding the players that compliment them and each other in the best possible way. Are they the biggest names? No. Will the press start writing off the Raptors before the season even begins because of their inability to bring in the big name? You can count on it. Will Colangelo's plan work? Who knows, but I've got a good feeling about the way things are going.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Initially I was really skeptical about Colangelo not signing a big name player, but now that I think about it more I'm starting to accept it. I think the key is that Colangelo is really trying to build a TEAM and not just go after the best individual talent and throw it together hoping it sticks (see: Knicks). He's been preaching about European players and their tendency to be more team-oriented for some time now.
> 
> Also, I'm sure Gheradini has more insight on Garbajosa and Parker in terms of game but also in terms of attitude and how they fit within a team. Most of us have only seen highlight packages or maybe a few games, we have no idea about their personality on and off the court. This, IMO, is just as important as their talent level in terms of putting a team together. Obviously, Colangelo and Gheradini see these guys as important pieces to the puzzle.
> 
> We have our 3 stars Bosh, Ford and (hopefully) Bargnani; it appears now that BC and Maurizio are finding the players that compliment them and each other in the best possible way. Are they the biggest names? No. Will the press start writing off the Raptors before the season even begins because of their inability to bring in the big name? You can count on it. Will Colangelo's plan work? Who knows, but I've got a good feeling about the way things are going.


good post :clap:


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i have faith in colangelo. the man does not make any rash decisions and seems to have things planned out.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

what about Ukic though? I thought he was coming back this year :curse:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> what about Ukic though? I thought he was coming back this year :curse:



Nope. He was brought in by Babs. I expect him to be traded or released soon.


----------



## johny_vor (Jul 12, 2006)

Maccabi Tel-Aviv's gaurd for the last 5 years who won with them 3 european championships has now signed a contract with Atlanta. that will improve the back line of the team. AP has a sepurb shooting absolutely incredimble defence. he was named MVP 2 times!!

he's 31 now yet he has alot on him, if Atlanta would know how to play the cards right, he night be very usefull.


----------



## neltron3030 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why does everyone think Roko is going to come to the NBA? He is a back-up guard in the Euroleague, how is he supposed to come to the NBA and make a significant contribution?

Averages 
14:35 mins, 4.4 points, 42.0% FG, 18.9% 3PT FG, 70.5% FT, 1.2 rebs, 1.8 ast, 0.4 stl. 

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=CJA

He was a high risk second rounder and I would get rid of him for any NBA player that could act as an 11 or 12 man.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

johny_vor said:


> Maccabi Tel-Aviv's gaurd for the last 5 years who won with them 3 european championships has now signed a contract with *Atlanta*. that will improve the back line of the team. AP has a sepurb shooting absolutely incredimble defence. he was named MVP 2 times!!
> 
> he's 31 now yet he has alot on him, if *Atlanta * would know how to play the cards right, he night be very usefull.



Atlanta?!!?! Source please!


----------



## jdlhi (Apr 28, 2005)

Is it 100% he signed in atlanta


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

he is NOT going to atlanta the dude made a mistake,,


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

WTF...Atlanta? That would be a damn stupid thing to do for both sides. Parder would get no minutes and the Hawks waste money on ANOTHER swingman. I have a hard time believing Parker would give up a starting spot in Toronto for garbage minutes in Atlanta.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

am i invisible??? I just told you the dude got it wrong i chekd the Atlanta Forum he has no clue what he is spouting... 


Parker is still going to become a raptor so chill...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Parker was a stud in Europe.

Hopefully he can duplicate the success that he had there with us because when he was in the NBA he did nothing.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> am i invisible??? I just told you the dude got it wrong i chekd the Atlanta Forum he has no clue what he is spouting...
> 
> 
> Parker is still going to become a raptor so chill...


Sorry dude, didn't see your post. I saw what he said and just skimmed over the rest of the page looking for a link to prove otherwise. Didn't see any, so I just hit reply.


----------

